# FINALLY GOT IT



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

New to me RZR. This thing is bad a. First thing i did was add HIDS.


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

Very Nice...Congrats on the Beast


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

nice rzr! 
wasn't hondarecoveryman building you a race bike at some point? 
I wanna see that one!! :rockn:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

very nice! :rockn:


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

"You got shocks, pegs...LUCKY" 

Nice bike there man, hopefully i'll have mine soon enough.


----------



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

That is the one he is keeping. lol. This thing is bad. Taken it for a ride on saturday.


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Nice RZR you'll love it. Which HID kit did you use?


----------



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

DDMTUNING.com. 35 watt 6ks for 29.99


----------



## wvMOUNTAINMAN (May 19, 2009)

nice lookin rzr, I want one


----------



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

took the rzr deep yesterday but didnt get any pics cause didnt think it was as deep as it ended up being. almost over the seats.


----------



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

finally added my go go juice.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Ha!! :rockn: we're gonna need to see some vids of it runnin now!!


----------



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

will do. just got a few more things to do before i can use it.


----------



## bruiser quad (Nov 6, 2009)

don't crack your skull on that bottle....


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

You done yet Josh??? Lets see it spraying!


----------



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

Calm down. The intake boot still isn't done


----------



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

well its all hooked up and working. But sorry no videos till after nats. hehehe.


----------

